# New "On the Mat" and More!



## True2Kenpo (Sep 30, 2006)

Fellow martial artists,

Good evening. I am pleased to announce our latest OTM release along with a brand new website!

This week we again focused on a Kenpo Set, Kicking Set One.

In regard to the new website, there are many new features including an Online Training Program and a new Affiliate Program. There is also an updated photo gallery under the About tab in the navigation bar. We have added photos from our Pittsburgh Mini-Camp that featured Doce Pares Grandmaster Cacoy Canete and Senior Professor Zach Whitson. We added pictures from our Western New York Affiliate as well.

I hope you enjoy the new developments. We have so much more in store for the community!

Here is the new website link-
http://www.pittsburghkarate.com/on-the-mat.html

Respectfully,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh
Parker/ Planas Lineage


----------



## PandN (Oct 18, 2006)

I wanted to let you know I really enjoy the On the Mat series.  It's interesting to see how other schools teach the techniques, forms, and sets.  For instance I was taught to do kicking set in a straight line and not in the square that you show in your video.  I like the square method because there are times when my practice area is not large enough to do the straight-line method.

Thanks again for the videos.  I hope to see you at Mr. Cappis camp this weekend.

Tony Sprague


----------

